# I killed a squirrel with a slingshot



## Squirrel_Killer (Jan 29, 2007)

IT WAS AWESOME...i shot him in the face with the slngshot,and like made his eye all bloody and then i took my semi auto out and started shooting him cause he wasnt dead..would this be considered illegal without a liscence?? :withstupid:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

thats messed up :eyeroll:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Your a stupid f$$$ for posting that on an actual hunting sight your just feeding the animal rights activists with more things that make hunters look bad.

if your going to hunt do it humanly and dont take joy from wathing animals die


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Squirrel_Killer said:


> would this be considered illegal without a liscence?? :withstupid:


Highly.

uke: :******:


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Do us all a favor and never touch a weapon again. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

how can you think that is awsome


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

thats def. the most creepy thing i have heard of man thats how serial killers start....do you guys know that jeffery dommer before he ate people he used to catch rabbits and skin them alive

this sounds all too similiar


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

lololololol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice.... wait! your were using a sling shot for squirrels?~!~


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

wow... that's all i can say.

and, how can you be that stupid to brag about cruely killing an animal and doing it illegally.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

That has got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard anyone brag about. And you wonder where animal rights activists get their information. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope you get a big a$$ fine!! GW's use IP's to track poachers and hopefully he starts with you!


----------



## ethical_hunter (Feb 27, 2007)

For all of us that respect and appreciate the opportunity to hunt ethically in this wonderful country of ours, I suggest that we have met the enemy.

It is this moron posting comments such as these.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice first post. I'm sure you intend on contributing highly qualitative posts here at Nodak.

Sorry guys... I should have seen this one earlier.

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good call on locking this Ryan.

I'm right there with everyone. In my opinion, a true hunter earns his stripes when he/she has respect for the animal you pursue. To glorify the suffering is pretty sick and juvenile.


----------

